# Central Board Of Film Certification: Remove Clips Related To “Son Of Sardar” From Internet



## BaljinderS (Sep 18, 2012)

Sub: Petition/ Grievance for action against certification of un released Movie”SON OF SARDAR”

I have been deeply pained to watch the contents of OFFICIAL TRAILOR of forthcoming movie SON OF SARDAR which is Blasphemous, Defamatory, Objectionable, Injurious, Malicious, Insulting and demeaning. The movie is being produced by Ajay devgn,(devgan) Viacom 18 motion picture, ADF Ajay Devgn films, YRV Infra and Media (P)Ltd, directed by Mr Aswin Dheer due for release in November 2012 precisely on Diwali as per news. The main lead as a Sardar has also been enacted/played by Mr Ajay Devgn. 
The trailer wrongly certified by you, has been viewed by 14 lakh in 5 days. It has sent wrongful signal in the society that Sikhs can be made jokes upon. This negates India’s culture of unity. As a Sikh youth, I am deeply shocked. I thought 1984 brutality against Sikhs was something of the past and that I live in a New Vibrant India, an India that respects all religions.

Wrongly, because, if you the 1st tenet of Sikhism, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibitions_in_Sikhism 
Cutting hair: Cutting hair is strictly forbidden in Sikhism. Sikhs are required to keep unshorn hair. 
Lot of damage have been done by Singh is King and now this Son of Sardar.

As being the authority specially constituted in public interest and in interest of justice, I demand that the certificate be cancelled immediately and Ajay Devgn be called upon to remove all clips related to “Son of Sardar” from internet without any delay and replace it with an “apology to the Sikhs world wide”.

That in view of the violation of the Censor Board Film Certification Guidelines as also article 19(2) of Indian Constitution kindly stay the grant of Censor Board Certification for all matters pertaining to the said movie Son of Sardar.

We are afraid, if such movies against minorities be allowed, India, which already has a bad record of Human Rights will only get worsened.

Till such time you do not take action, the trailer can be seen here 
Son Of Sardaar | Official Theatrical Trailer - YouTube

Sikhs have paid with their lives to free India, India that we all are proud of. People like you in power need to be sensitive to our feelings.

Looking forward to speedy action.

Regards


https://www.change.org/en-IN/petiti...et?utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 18, 2012)

very funny spoof letter, clearly too ridiculous to be genuine, 0


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 18, 2012)

> It has sent wrongful signal in the society that Sikhs can be made jokes upon.


It wasn't the movie that sent this signal. It was the assassination of Indira Gandhi by her trusted Sikh BODYGUARDS. 

The movie attempts to put a limit on this and bandage the disconnect.


----------



## Searching (Sep 19, 2012)

Until only a few years ago Sikhs were shown only as jokers in bollywood. Remember clean shaven Jonny Lever with turban in Raja Hindustani? I also remember a Anil Kapoor movie in which his friend is a clean shaven yet dustar/patka wearing Sikh who speaks in a south Indian accent. He says " My father was a Punjabi and mother a south Indian"
Surprisingly no Sikh organization ever raised a voice against such disrespectful depiction of Sikhs.

It is only since last few years that Sikhs have been shown respectably in the main lead of Hindi films and all of a sudden these Sikh orgs are offended. Very surprising indeed. Or is it that they do not want to lose a chance of free publicity?


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 19, 2012)

The film hasn't even been released yet???

Also I cannot believe Ajay Devgun (himself a proud Sikh and Punjabi) would make fun of his own people. 

If people don't like the fact he has a trimmed beared in the film need to take a walk around Punjab. 90% of Sikhs I know have trimmed beards. They are known as Sehajdhari's. I found nothing offensive in this clip.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 23, 2012)

Son Of Sardar-Ajay Devgn.s  Rakhra College.Shoting video - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 23, 2012)

MOST SIKHS today believe in..DO AS I SAY..dont do as I DO.   So seeing a trimmed beard is offensive..BUT they NEVER look in the MIRROR FIRST...seeing a drunk sikh is offensive..BUT they never watched their own Videos of Sikh Weddings which they attended and spent all day drunk and bhanggarrying...sadly most are sham sikhs..more into telling others what to do than doing the correct thing themsleves...


----------

